# 120 volts starter for Honda GX engines



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi

Does this exist for GX390 engines ?
I would swap the original 12 V model for a 120 V.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, look for a starter for a ‘HS1332TAS’


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks

Price is quite 'salty'

How many amperes do the stock 12 volts starter require to do it's task ?
A 120V to 12 volts power supply could perhaps do the job.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Do you have a Honda snowblower with 12 V starter or do you have a general purpose engine with 12V starter?


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I have a GX390 general purpose


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

legarem said:


> I have a GX390 general purpose


I do not know of how many amps a 12v starter uses but the 120v requires the use of a 15amp extension cord.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I'll try to measure it with a high wattage low resistance in series with a 12 V battery at startup.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

How about installing a small battery and that the engine can recharge......


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm not really tempted to add a battery I will have to maintain and charge during summer. If the GX390 starts as easy as the BS 305 cc was, I will not need any electric starter.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

legarem said:


> I'm not really tempted to add a battery I will have to maintain and charge during summer. If the GX390 starts as easy as the BS 305 cc was, I will not need any electric starter.


Honda engines are highly well know for it ease of starting, if it in good working order they start on first pull.
To me, if I have the choice of 120v or 12v I'd prefer the 12v with an on-board battery, this way you can use the electric starter anywhere you are with the snowblower.


----------

